# Jillee is not feeling well



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hello all....Jillee I believe has an ear infection....she keeps shaking her head alot. Hubby gave her a bath last week and I wonder if some water got into her ears. Last night we would barely touch it and she would whine....it broke my heartI have a call into our vet and see what he wants us to do....we have ear medicine for our cocker so I will see if if he says we can use that....I would like him to look at her though just to make sure. I will let you all know when we get back. Waiting for them to call me back.....She is sleeping right now.....I can tell she does not feel well!! Poor baby....it is very windy here so when I take her I am going to wrap her up in a blanket....I do not want the wind getting into ear....I would think that would hurt. I will keep ya posted!!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear Jillee isn't feeling well. Ear infections are tough in anybody. I had one for two weeks and my DD had such a bad one, I had to take her to the ER last week. Her entire ear canal closed. 

Sending hugs to Jillee.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They are no fun.....I have had many sets of tubes in my ears and many ear infections.....they are the pits!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my poor Jillee, give her extra lovings from me Megan.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan~ I'm sorry to hear Jillee's not feeling well  I hope she gets over it quickly! Tori sends get well lickies!

My daughter can sympathize w/you, she had tubes inserted 5 times before she finally outgrew her ear infections...


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Megan, I hope Jillee is feeling better soon! :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor Jillee. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kisses & hugs to Jillee!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear Jillee has a ear infection. Preston has had two, and I know how they are uncomfortable for them. Hope she gets medicine and is feeling better soon.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poor little ones with ear infections. Hope you get some medicine and it kicks in right away!

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy and I hope Jillee feels better real soon. So sorry about the ear infection.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Poor Jillee! Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Jilee!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Megan..

Sophie had one about a week ago. She woke up and would not stop sratching her one ear. I had some ear ointment on hand and it helped her fall back asleep, The next day she was scrathing a bit more, so I gave her another dose, which cleared it up.

I've noticed that her one ear seems to bother her after I bath her (as much as I try not to get water in her ears).

I hope Jillee's is nothing serious.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you all!!!! I sure will giver her extra belly rubs today from all of her forum family!!!! I have an appointment for in the morning....they said for me to give her the medicine that we give to Ginger but they still want to see her which I agree!!!! She is just sleeping....we just got done laying on the couch together she was snuggled up against me....it is cold here as well.....10 degrees plus the wind is blowing alot alot!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poor Jillee! I hope the medicine you gave her will clear it right up! :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh good - that they think the same medicine will be sufficient, but also good that they want to see her too!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry Jillee is not feeling well. Hopefully she can start her meds soon and will be back to her normal self.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think her ear is feeling a little bit better because I can rub it a little bit and she does not whine so we shall see....I am glad that they still want to see her....I would rather be safe than sorry...plus that way they can tim her nails for me!!!!! They need it bad!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Her vet appointment is at 10:40 tommorow morning!! I will let you know how she does!!! She may get to go shopping with mommy tommorow since she was under the weather these past couple of days!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Megan- My daughter's Westie tends to get ear infections easily. But the medicine always clears it up quickly. I hope Jillee is feeling better soon!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope Jillie feels better soon! Tummy rubs from the whole gang!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I hope Jilee is feeling better soon. My poor standard poodle got an ear infection that just plain wouldn't go away for weeks. The vet switched her ear medicine a couple of times and we finally got it cleared up. I was getting ready to do the blue something or another on her and was getting fed up with the stuff the vet was using.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, just read about this and I'm sorry poor Jillee is suffering. I'm sure the medication will clear it up quickly but it's still so hard to see our babies suffer. I know I'm always terrified of getting water into Milo's ears when I bathe him. So far I've just been dumb lucky (poo poo poo). Sending her healing vibes.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh Megan, Sorry to hear about poor Jillee. Give here snuggles and puppy kisses from Gertie and me.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you guys....getting ready to go to the vet here in a little bit...going to brush her a little bit and then get myself ready. I think I am going to take her shopping with me today....I will put her pink coat on her it is really cold here 10 degree's.....ready for summer...a little too early I guess!!! I will let you all know when I get back!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck at the vet, Jillee! :hug:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*water in ears*



pjewel said:


> Aw, just read about this and I'm sorry poor Jillee is suffering. I'm sure the medication will clear it up quickly but it's still so hard to see our babies suffer. I know I'm always terrified of getting water into Milo's ears when I bathe him. So far I've just been dumb lucky (poo poo poo). Sending her healing vibes.


Likewise, I'm always worried about water in Molly's ears when I'm bathing her.

What I've started doing, though, is using only a slightly damp washcloth to clean the underside of those floppy ears...she evidently likes that better, AND then I know that not alot of flowing water is going near her ear holes (while I'm rinsing her head, I hold her ears close to her head to minimize any water flow into her ears).

Foolproof? I don't know. But it makes me feel like I'm at least trying to do something to avoid it. So far, so good.

I so hope your pup is on the mend soon! Enjoy shopping...I LOVE to take Molly to PetCo for an hour of browsing and visiting with other furry (and people!) customers! Maureen and Molly


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well, Jillee has a double ear infection...one in each ear...he cleaned them out and pulled some ear hair out and she whined and did not like that one bit. She did get a good treat fromt the doctor. He is going to call us on Monday and said that if it is not any better to bring her back in. They gave her motomax..spelling I am sure is wrong!! I have to take Lizzie in the morning to the vet now....she has a skin rash that just won't go away.....we shall see how that goes. Jillee went shopping with mommy.....at Target....she had a little accident...poo pooed on the floor....I had nothing to clean it up with luckly they were little, very little and i picked them up and threw them in the trash....then took her out to finish and she did.....talk about embarrissing...:jaw: I usually have poo poo bags but I got a new Vera Bradley purse and leash for christmas and did not have them hooked on....now I will....trust me....I was soooooo mortified....I was not going to tell anyone but you guys and my sister...not going to tell hubby I will never hear the end of it....that is why we buy those bags.....on and on!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan, just catching up on the forum. Glad to read Jillee's ears have been taken care of and she surely will heal up fast with your love. Hope Ginger's rash is just a minor issue...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Double ear infection eh? Not the greatest news, but atleast Jillee is on the meds now and on her way to being better! Do her ears smell weird from the infection?

Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear it is in both ears. Hopefully, the meds will take effect quickly and she'll soon be good as new!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope the meds kick in right away! A double infection sound awful!  Get well soon Jilly!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking in on Jillee - Oh I am sorry to hear that she has double ear infection. I hope the medicine starts working and tomorrow will be a better day today. Sissy is starting to get an ear infection in the right ear so we started meds today.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Megan...

I'm happy to hear that Jillee is on the mend! I hope that Lizzie's rash is nothing serious...


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you all...she is doing really well but I know that it is bothering her though....she keeps shaking her head. She will be better soon!! Lizzie goes in the morning so we shall how that goes.....little bit worried for her...she is getting up there in age!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Jillee. I'm sure she will be better in a few days. Hugs to Lizzie.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Hugs to Jillee and Lizzie!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hope Jillee feels better soon! We have had some ear problems too. Fortunately the meds clear them up fast. My groomer says it's important to pluck extra hair out of the ears to keep them clean/avoid infection, and has been doing that for us at no extra charge.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Get well soon Jillee! :hug:s from Benji and Lizzie.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am hoping that Jillee continues on her mending ways. I loved your Target story. I will keep it mind the next time one of mine goes when I am not expecting it.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan, sorry I wrote Ginger instead of Lizzie earlier, hope she'll overcome the rash soon.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

No problem Maryam...how are you doing...was thinking about you today...how is little Pablo doing...I bet you had fun during christmas with him. How are studies going? Just thought that I would see how you were!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pablo seems to be doing more than fine, I might have boosted his confidence a little too much, LOL. He's starting to think he rules me, but :nono: not with me. We're starting puppy class next Tuesday, I can't wait! Oh and he weighs 7+ pounds now at 15 weeks, pure muscle.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Sounds like you will be having fun in class. Let us know how that goes!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poor baby! I'm glad to read Jillee's on the mend. Boy, ear infections are no fun! (((hugs))) for the sweetie!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Well, Jillee has a double ear infection...one in each ear...he cleaned them out and pulled some ear hair out and she whined and did not like that one bit. She did get a good treat fromt the doctor. He is going to call us on Monday and said that if it is not any better to bring her back in. They gave her motomax..spelling I am sure is wrong!! I have to take Lizzie in the morning to the vet now....she has a skin rash that just won't go away.....we shall see how that goes. Jillee went shopping with mommy.....at Target....she had a little accident...poo pooed on the floor....I had nothing to clean it up with luckly they were little, very little and i picked them up and threw them in the trash....then took her out to finish and she did.....talk about embarrissing...:jaw: I usually have poo poo bags but I got a new Vera Bradley purse and leash for christmas and did not have them hooked on....now I will....trust me....I was soooooo mortified....I was not going to tell anyone but you guys and my sister...not going to tell hubby I will never hear the end of it....that is why we buy those bags.....on and on!!!


*You can take your dog into Target? I didn't know that. Did anyone say anything to you?*


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Glad to hear Jillee's feeling better! I hope Lizzie's okay as well. 

Wanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

She is in training to be a therapy dog so she had her vest on...I used to work at Target a long time ago and I talked to the manager to make sure it was ok....but normally no. Let me tell ya I will have poo poo bags with me at all times.....so embarrasing!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just want you all to know that Lizzie has a serious staph infection....we are on meds again and she has to go back next week. They are also concerned becasue she has lost some weight. I hope they will get this taken care of soon....I feel so bad for my baby!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I missed this thread....sorry to read about Jillee's ear infection. She must of bounced back fairly quickly-and that is good news. Meg,my vet gave me some stuff called "oti rinse" and it is in a big squeezy bottle. After a bath, you squirt some in and massage till you hear squish-squish sounds. This is supposed to dry out any excess water that may have gotten in the ear during a bath. The vet said,if you can prevent an ear infection,you are better off. I thought maybe you might want to ask your vet about this stuff.
Hope Lizzie is doing better....poor thing...and it is just too cold isn't it? It has been really cold here,but is warming up a few days to melt some ice! I'm ready for Spring!:biggrin1:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Megan, I hope Jillee and Lizzie are feeling better soon!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Lizzie and Jillee!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

When anyone says serious staph infection lately I worry about MRSA. It isn't MRSA is it? I sure hope Jillee and Lizzie are both 100% fine and very soon! Give them hugs from me!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Lizzie's infection!  Please know we send positive vibes that all will be fine SOON!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I missed this post about Lizzie's staph infection. How is she feeling? I didn't realize they had cultured her ear infection. Can dogs get MRSA?--that is the super bug that people get. It is a staph infection resistant to methicilin. Is she tolerating her antibiotics? How is her appetitite? Has she lost a lot of weight? I would think a small loss would be normal in the case of an infection. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh, get well- not a good time for the dogs in your house!

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just thought that I would let you all know that Jillee is doing better....plus she just got home from the groomers and she looks great!!! I take Lizzie to the vet in the morning so we shall see how things go!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm glad to hear Jillee is getting better. Let us know how your vet appt goes!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry I have not responded sooner on this thread. I do hope Jillee and Lizzie get better soon. Staph Infection is very serious no matter what kind it is. Make sure you wear protective gloves when treating it. Sending Positive Vibs your way.


----------

